# Video Card: retrive hw info and choose the correct driver



## vince66 (Sep 11, 2018)

Hello guys !

Can you tell me when the command:
`[B]kldload i915kms[/B]`
has no effect ?

Generally, to check for video/graphics card integrated (or installed) on the motherboard I use the command:
`dmesg | grep video`
In this case it has shown this information:

```
vgapci0 Boot video device
```

I've so used:
`pciconf -lv`
obtaining:

```
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:    class=0x030000 card=0x121c1734 chip=0x59128086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = 'HD Graphics 630'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
```


Again: the motherboard has one only DVI video connector (no vga connector)  and is connected to a LCD monitor via DVI connector (obviously).

Can you tell me why *kldload i915kms* doesn't work ?
This forces me to work with a resolution of 640x480 (the highest monitor resolution is 1920x1080).

NOTE:
I've also taken into account the very good *k.jacker*'s article:
How to use the "old" or the "new" i915kms driver for Intel integrated graphics with Xorg.
The PC under testing is a Intel Core i5, 7th Generation.
Maybe I need to download the new i915kms.ko driver available from ports (graphics/drm-next-kmod) ?

What do you think about ?

Thanks in advance.


----------

